# Collecting work visa



## playford (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, i've been tracking my work visa application that was made my the company and today it showed as approved. What is the process from here, does the company wait for a letter confirmation before they can pick it up? Or does Immigration post the visa to the sponsoring company?


----------

